# Accutron Mingers



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here are my two Accutron Mingers that arrived yesterday. Un-restored and non-working but I'm still very pleased with them, especially the black one.

Both are the Up Down Day Date models, both from 1969, both contain a Cal. 2182 and both came from the same Accutron enthusiast in the US. The crystals are obviously a little scratched ( :lol: ) but the dials are good although there's a slight scratch on the cream one. But with a little TLC, I'm sure these are going to come up fine.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed Paul looking forward to seeing these when you,ve finished restoring them, the coloured second hands look great, by the way have you started on your midland watch yet.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dombox40 said:


> by the way have you started on your midland watch yet.


No free time at all at the moment Ken  ... so Midland and Newports on back burner at present.


----------



## SS333 (Jul 14, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> Very nice indeed Paul looking forward to seeing these when you,ve finished restoring them


I'll be interested to see the before and after as well.

Paul on your site you mention that while you don't restore dials, you know someone who does - can I ask how good these dials look post restoration?

Do you have any before and after?


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Want one, Dearly.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Excellent Paul, I love up downs. I must make an effort to get one sometime.

Andy


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

What the HELL is a "Minger"?


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> What the HELL is a "Minger"?


Its british for ugly


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Here are my two Accutron Mingers that arrived yesterday. Un-restored and non-working but I'm still very pleased with them, especially the black one.


Yep, I'm with you. I REALLY like the black one, think I prefer the case though on the lighter one. Mmm, we all know what happens though when I start trying to swap movements around though 



martinus_scriblerus said:


> What the HELL is a "Minger"?


The bird you take home with you after donning beer googles


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

foztex said:


> Excellent Paul, I love up downs. I must make an effort to get one sometime.
> 
> Andy


Agree here. I need a hummer for a start, I'm sadly devoid of one at the moment. Any particular place to source them from or just scouring the ads? The up-downs look superb.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing these after you have finished with them, they are going to look great!


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

What we call "cayote ugly" If you wake up with your arm trapped you will gnaw it off to get away.


----------

